# Memory supported by camera - Canon SX260



## sirfamol85 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hello All,

I have purchased Canon SX260, got 4Gb memory card free.

My question to experts is can you use some bigger size memory card into my camera. If yes then how much bigger size , 32Gb, or 64Gb ?
Does it hits performance of camera, such as speed ?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 17, 2013)

I am sure the cam will support a 32GB SDHC card  ...it support SDXC cards soo that means it will support a 64GB SDXC card too


----------



## sirfamol85 (Apr 20, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> I am sure the cam will support a 32GB SDHC card  ...it support SDXC cards soo that means it will support a 64GB SDXC card too



Ok. Related to same , What type of class (class 6/4/10) I should buy for my camera?
I know class 4 is slow, but it will also slow my camera while taking HD pics ? or the slowness will be mostly matter while recording?


I am newbie in camera field.


Thanks,
Amol


----------



## nac (Apr 20, 2013)

I think Canon recommends Class 6 and above. For image, I am sure Class 6 would suffice.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 20, 2013)

yes class 6 is minimum required for 720p recording and saving big files of 12-16MP  ....Sandisk Ultra 8GB that I am using in my DSLR for last 2 years is very good and reliable...its class 6


----------

